# Ozzy's toothbrush arrow rest



## ozzyizabiker (Jul 2, 2012)

I've been buying whisker biscuits recently... but decided to have a go at making my own arrow rests!


----------



## Marbles (Jan 23, 2010)

Clever idea !


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 10, 2014)

Very cool! What did you use to secure the brushes to the pipe?


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Very nice ! Looks clean  and fresh 
Cheers


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

Ozzy, it's a genius use of toothbrushes! We were thinking of using broom bristle "groups"...pods of bristles that nylon (or whatever synthetic they use) brooms have...cut off of course and arranged in a radial concept with 5 minute epoxe, such as a whisker bisquit. Your toothbrush idea is perfect for tri-fletched arrows...the tri-fletching fits in the voids between the 3 toothbrush pods...in a perfect world if all aligns up OK.

Tell us how it shoots trifletched arrows and if it's OK with plastic vanes and feather fletching. Chuck's Caramba Carbine (ss powerd shoulder mounted thingie) said it wants desperately to shoot arrows with more powerful elastic...another Xbow. Personalizing an xbow? Si! So since we can't buy whisker bisquits in bananaland we've got to make a substitute arrow rest.

As with any invention sometimes it needs tweeking and adjustment. If the brushes are too stiff and it chews up fletching, just cut the brushes in half crosswise and use those pieces for less bristle resistance/erosion to the fletching. If that eats up the fletching then 1/3 brush and so on til you find the sweet spot. There are other brushes other than toothbrushes that are small such as a basting brush for the kitchen and camel's hair flat artist's brushes etc..

The tooth brush breistles are stiff compared to a whisker bisquit and I just wanna know how the idea actually works with fletching. Brilliant idea of yours! Maybe extra fine toothbrushes would be better than other grades...or used worn out ones that are sort of mushey.

Eliminates the embarrassing halitosis of arrows? LOL


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

hashbrown said:


> Very cool! What did you use to secure the brushes to the pipe?


It appears he's found some form of insert to put in the pipe to which he's fastened the brush modules. As to what this black tripointed thing is, please tell us! I've never seen anthing like that before but then again an Eskimo never saw an elephant either, hehe. Was the insert made or bought?


----------



## shane Wink (Aug 30, 2014)

Very slick dude! Very slick!


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

similar to a whisker biscuit


----------



## Chimes (Mar 8, 2011)

> Susi, on 03 Sept 2014 - 04:59 PM, said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like he just heated up the pipe and somewhat pushed the bristles through, then slid some rubber tubing over the pipe to hold them in... That way they can easily be replaced when worn out.. That's what it looks like to me anyways.. I'm sure there is more to it then him just pushing them through... Maybe he cut out the holes wide enough for the bristles to get through then heated up and pushed it into the pipe, forming it around the base of the toothbrush head..

That's how I'd go about doing it anyways, though probably not rubber to hold it in..

-Tim


----------



## ozzyizabiker (Jul 2, 2012)

Sorry for not replying, busy at work! - here's how I made it: cut a section of poly pipe. Cut off toothbrush heads. Trim toothbrush head bristles with scissors. Superglue heads in the poly pipe. Using a fine paintbrush, set heads with 2 part epoxy resin/smooth with brush. Paint epoxy black with thin paintbrush. Fit a band of cycle inner tube around the outside. DONE! - this then slips in the frame of the slingbow with a bit of spit to lube (oooh eerr!) When the spit dries, it ain't falling out. Being a cylinder, you can rotate it to any setting for the fletching pass - through. Feather fletchings work best. If the toothbrushes restrict flight, trim again with hairdresser scissors.


----------



## ozzyizabiker (Jul 2, 2012)

More pics:


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice job!


----------



## ozzyizabiker (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## Boucanert (Oct 10, 2014)

Fantastic video.

Thanks.


----------

